# I've Lost My Mind!



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 400 chicks arriving on the 6th of March! woohoo


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Getting ready with my new waterers!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You must have a large coop lol Do you raise them to sell as meat?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

400. thats 397 more than ive got


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Going to need ear plugs with all those peeping babies!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

I raise some of them to keep as meat the rest will go on to fairs and other homes eventually! More than likely I'll fall in love with a few name them and they'll become a part of the clan! lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Did I read correctly??? 4 0 0 ???? Wow! Lol just kidding! Would love to see pics of them.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes pictures


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

I will definately get piccy's of the big event;before, afters and durings! should be a good laugh!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Heres my clan/herd/cackle of new chicks, buffs, brahmas, austrolops, and cornish and I know I didnt spell any of them right! hahaha couldnt fit them all in the piccy but they are one noisy bunch!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! You got lots there.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

You have a bunch there!! What are your plans with them!!?


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

A combination of things some will go on to be 4H projects, some will go to the freezer, some will stay to become layers, some will stay just cus they won a place in our hearts, and the rest will go to other homes.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! That's a lot of chicks!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Very cute and Good luck naming them all! 


Just had another look at your photos....wouldnt those power cords (in first picture) get over heated laying there? I have never raised chicks before...but that makes me a bit nervous, fodderfeed.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Not to worry all is well!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

So cool...that's 394 more then I have!! :0 l0l!! How r u going to find time to handle all of them...just kidding!! Have fun with 400 more mouths to feed!!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Have 37 more due this week they are gonna be special, Jersey Giants and Frizzles! Can't wait! I almost forgot the blue and white silkies! Gonna be like Christmas all over again!


----------

